# Job Opportunity-NYC



## tammyp74 (Jul 24, 2012)

MRA Coder (60-70K/YR) for NYC Healthcare Co
The CSI Companies is currently recruiting for an MRA Coder positions with a great healthcare company located in the New York City, NY area (10001).  

If you know of someone or you want to apply yourself, email your resume to jbartek@thecsicompanies.com .  Please put â€œTammy Referralâ€� as the title of your email.  
______________________________________________________________________________

The position is Direct Hire  

The position will require at least 1 year of Medicare Risk Adjustment coding and a coding certification (CPC or CCS)
The position will pay $ 60-70K/YR (Flexible)
______________________________________________________________________________
You will code for the physician using MRA guidelines. 
Candidates must:
•	Have a CPC or CCS certification
•	Have experience with MRA coding and HCC Codes
If you know of someone or you want to apply yourself, email your resume to jbartek@thecsicompanies.com .


----------



## Sathish kumar (Jul 25, 2012)

*hi*

Hi, 

        Is this job applicable for indians, i am from india

Regards,
Sathish Kumar CPC.


----------



## tammyp74 (Jul 27, 2012)

The position is in New York City, so you would have to be able to be onsite there. Thanks!


----------

